# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Ζεμπράκι με δύσπνοια

## KokkinoMpaloni

Γεια σας! Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω για το ζεμπράκι μου, που το έχω  περίπου 5 μήνες. Τις τελευταίες 5-6 μέρες κάθεται πολύ συχνά στον πάτο του κλουβιού φουσκωμένο και με μισόκλειστα μάτια, αλλά όχι όλη τη μέρα. Καμιά φορά γίνεται πολύ δραστήριο και τραγουδάει κιόλας. Νομίζω ότι έχει δύσπνοια, γιατί φουσκώνει και ξεφουσκώνει και κουνιέται η ουρά του όταν αναπνέει. Επίσης, πριν λίγες μέρες άρχισα να βγάζω όλα μου τα πουλιά στο μπαλκόνι την ημέρα και πρέπει να κόλλησαν ψείρες. Για τις ψείρες προς το παρόν ψεκάζω μόνο το κλουβί. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι τα 2 από τα παραδεισάκια που έχω τα αγόρασα από πετ σοπ μαζί με ένα που ήταν άρρωστο και πέθανε από πνευμονία πριν 2 μήνες. Εκείνο το είχα χωριστά. Όταν τα πήρα έβαζα για μια βδομάδα Sivotine σε όλα τους. Ύστερα ο γιατρός μου έδωσε για το άρρωστο πουλάκι που είχα τότε δοξυκυκλίνη για το νερό.

Τώρα πρότεινε να κάνω πάλι το ίδιο για μερικές μέρες, με τη λογική ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν εκείνο το πουλάκι είχε παράσιτα για να έχει κολλήσει και το ζεμπράκι. Επίσης, δεν του αρέσει καθόλου η ιδέα του Pulmosan. Όμως θέλω αν είναι παράσιτα να το προλάβω σχετικά νωρίς αυτή τη φορά. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## jk21

ουτε εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι παρασιτα (ακαρεα της τραχειας ) 

τις ψειρες πως τις καταλαβες; τις εχεις δει; το πουλακι ειναι θηλυκο ή αρσενικο; η δοξυκυκλινη ειναι αντιβιωση για το αναπνευστικο  . Αν εχει ξεκαθαρα εικονα πουλιου που εχει αναπνευστικο (εσυ το βλεπεις απο κοντα ) και επειδη σου την προτεινε και γιατρος ,δωσε αλλα με το τελος της ,θα δωσεις 5 μερες πολυβιταμινη .Μονο σε αυτο να δωσεις (γνωμη μου )

----------


## jk21

παραλληλα βαλε μας φωτο με κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι και αν γινεται βγαλε και φωτο την κοιλια του ,να δουμε στο δερμα του αν φαινεται κανενα πρησμενο εντερο

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Όχι, δεν τις είδα τις ψείρες. Όμως ξύνονται σχεδόν συνέχεια την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Αύριο θα βάλω άσπρο χαρτί και θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφία. Ευχαριστώ!

(Το πουλάκι είναι αρσενικό)

----------


## jk21

στο λαιμο ξυνονται ή παντου;

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ξύνονται στο λαιμό με τα πόδια. Και στο υπόλοιπο σώμα με το ράμφος τους. Επίσης πάνε και κάθονται το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και ψαχουλεύονται. Τα καναρίνια μου το ίδιο, ξύνονται με τα πόδια. Τη φωτογραφία δεν την έβαλα ακόμα γιατί δεν κατάφερα να το πιάσω, και θα περιμένω να βοηθήσει ο πατέρας μου.

----------


## jk21

αν ξυνονται σε ολο το κορμι ,ψεκασε και τα πουλια για εξωπαρασιτα  (ψειρες )  .Υπαρχει φωλια στο κλουβι;

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Όχι, την έβγαλα πριν καιρό γιατί δε μπορούσα να την καθαρίσω. Και δοκίμασα ένα από αυτά τα κουτιά, αλλά δεν κοιμούνται μέσα πια, δεν τους αρέσει. Πάντως αυτό έγινε πολύ καιρό αφότου άλλαξα τη φωλιά με το κουτάκι.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ελπίζω να φαίνεται.  Είναι από την τρίτη μέρα με δοξυξυκλίνη. Την κοιλιά του πουλιού που ζητήσατε δεν κατάφερα να τη βγάλω καλά και δε φαίνεται τίποτα δυστυχώς.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει προβλημα στο συκωτι ,για λογο ειτε οργανικο ειτε καποιου παθογονου μικροοργανισμου ή το πουλι τρωει κατι που εχει κιτρινη χρωστικη 

βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια !!! πρεπει να το κανεις ,αλλιως να το δει το πουλακι γιατρος απο κοντα .να εχεις παραμερισει τα πουπουλα με χλιαρο νερο (βρεχοντας τα δαχτυλα σου )  .Επισης η κουτσουλια ειναι μικρη και δειχνει οτι δεν τρωει πολυ

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ειναι κιτρινο το διαλυμα της δοξυκυκλινης που βαζω στο νερο. Δεν ειχα σκεφτει να το βρεξω στην κοιλια. Θα ξαναδοκιμασω αυριο, ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

τοτε μπορει να επηρεαζει . κοιταξε και στο στομα για τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα σημαδια στο εσωτερικο του

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Σήμερα έβγαλα και αυτήν εδώ. Ελπίζω να βοηθάει, αλλά δεν είναι καθαρή.

----------


## jk21

δεν με βοηθα η φωτο .φαινεται καπως σκουρο αλλα μπορει να ειναι το φυσιολογικο χρωμα του δερματος

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Μπορεί να μεταδίδονται λοιμώξεις με τις ψείρες;

----------


## jk21

φυσικα ... μεταφερουν το ατοξοπλασμα .Ρουφανε το αιμα απο τα αγριοπουλια που ετσι κι αλλιως τα περισσοτερα ειναι φορεις ,ερχονται μετα στην εκτροφη μας ... και δυστυχως 


http://www.nativebirds.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=28&It  emid=28

In 1981 Viguie’ proposed that the disease was called by a protozoan known as Lankesterella. They called the disease Lankesterellosis. They suggested that the disease may have been transmitted via *red mite* although they also acknowledged at the time that the disease could also be evident in the absence of mite.

A few years later, an English vet, Dr John Cooper, using a very powerful form of microscope (known as an electron microscope) established that the disease was in fact caused by a tissue borne protozoan known as Atoxoplasma. Under the microscope he observed that the parasite was able to form cysts within the tissues of the birds’ body which may have explained why adult birds appear to be able to carry the disease without it causing them any apparent harm. He called the disease *Atoxoplasmosis.


αλλα και εδω
*

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...977.x/abstract

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal...1821250a0.html

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα την πολυβιταμίνη που είπαμε. Νομίζω το πουλάκι αναπνέει φυσιολογικά εδώ και 2 μέρες. Θα βάλω πάλι άσπρο χαρτί αύριο να δω αν έγινε φυσιολογικό το χρώμα στις κουτσουλιές. Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο το γιατρό όπως μου είχε πει. Δεν ξέρω αν θα του  το πάω, γιατί είναι πολύ μακριά και τα ταλαιπωρεί το αυτοκίνητο μέσα στη  ζέστη. Και θα το παρακολουθώ για λίγο καιρό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## jk21

τι νεα εχουμε εδω;

----------

